# Effetti collaterali: il ritorno di Bad Girl



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2012)

C'era un tempo in cui... una ragazzina era piuttosto scapestrata. Nessun controllo familiare, una morale non proprio convenzionale, la peculiarità di attrarre persone più grandi, molto più grandi, tanta rabbia e tanto bisogno di essere apprezzata. Poche regole: niente droga, niente uomini sposati, niente rapporti promisQQQui, niente coinvolgimenti. A parte questo, ciò che non era illegale era lecito. Poi magari qualcosa di non proprio legale lo facevano gli altri... perchè lei era minorenne, ma la ragazzina aveva una visione da ragazzina, poi gli altri... facevano quello che lei chiedeva. La ragazzina fu molto fortunata in questo periodo scapestrato della sua vita perchè le persone che incontrò sulla sua strada furono sempre molto rispettose, anche affettuose ... oppure lei le aveva scelte bene, in fin dei conti non frequentava bassifondi ma ambienti normalissimi, frequentati da persone con un livello culturale medio-alto, dove poi conosceva persone interessanti, spiritose, intriganti, libere, che conoscevano a loro volta un sacco di persone degli ambienti più disparati. E anche lei era libera, o credeva di esserlo, comunque decideva lei e desiderava e poteva fare cose che le sue amiche non facevano, tornare a casa alle sei di mattina dopo una notte in un locale a centinaia di kilometri o decidere di restare fuori a dormire, bigiare la scuola per andare a visitare una mostra in un'altra città o per andare a vedere il tramonto sul mare. E poi gli uomini... non ragazzi, uomini, che la corteggiavano e che erano molto più interessanti e divertenti dei ragazzi, che con lei volevano anche parlare e scherzare e magari discutere di politica o religione o di qualunque cosa per ore. Si sentiva una seduttrice, una sensazione di potere grande e tanta adrenalina, probabilmente era invece solo una ragazzina con problemi affettivi, chissà. In ogni caso diventò Bad Girl, quella che venivano a prendere in macchina o in moto davanti alla scuola, la compagna che le madri sconsigliavano di frequentare, specie una che, sorpresona, andava con l'amante in un certo albergo... ops, che imbarazzo quel pomeriggio quando offrì la merenda alle amiche della figlia. Si fa abbastanza presto a pronunciare le parole droga e prostituzione, sussurrate dopo 'ho paura di' e prima di 'povera ragazza' e una bieca menzogna per coprire le proprie magagne diventa compassione. E lei era la madre della mia migliore amica. E io sono stata zitta, sarei stata zitta comunque. Anche per quello mi sono formata un certo concetto dei traditori. Comunque... un giorno la ragazza incontrò un ragazzo... della sua età, ci fu una strana alchimia e Bad Girl venne messa a nanna, basta desideri bislacchi, sparito il bisogno di conquistare, di mettersi alla prova, di sentirsi sempre su di giri. Con il passare del tempo, Bad Girl divenne un simpatico lato oscuro che ogni tanto usciva fuori a stupire con qualche innocua pazzia, qualche dimostrazione di insofferenza e comportamenti spesso imprevedibili, ma finita lì. Poi ... un bell'uragano ha soffiato via la cenere, ravvivato il fuoco e... Bad Girl ha ricominciato a scalpitare, a fare i capricci, vuole uscire. Solo che è un bel casino adesso, perchè il suo tempo è passato e quello è solo un fantasma che mi tiene sveglia di notte.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

sai che ero anch'io una terribile ragazzaccia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt2413 ha detto:
			
		

> sai che ero anch'io una terribile ragazzaccia?


non so perchè... ma ci avrei scommesso


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

Tu...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Voi tre state turbando questo pover'uomo di mezz'età senza futuro.

Stupendo trio, sono estasiato :smile:


----------

